# British Police Arrest Men in Plot to Kill Queen Elizabeth



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2014)

They planned to do it with knives, maybe with a beheading in mind? http://www.buzzfeed.com/davidmack/british-police-arrest-men-over-reported-plot-to-kill-queen



> In a statement, Scotland Yard said it arrested the men — aged 19, 22, 25, and 27 — on Thursday and Friday in west London as part of an ongoing investigation into “Islamist related terrorism.”
> 
> “The men have been arrested on suspicion of being concerned in the Commission, Preparation or Instigation of acts of Terrorism,” the Metropolitan police statement read.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2014)

Ffs!


----------



## Debby (Nov 8, 2014)

The world is going to hell in a hand basket!  It breaks my heart that our grandchildren are growing up in this world.  What will it be like when they are our age?


----------



## Bee (Nov 8, 2014)

As hard as it may sound, I stopped being shocked or surprised at these type of headlines years ago.

We have lived with terroists of one sort or another for years in this country.

Sorry I don't mean to sound negative but that's just the way it is for me on this subject.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 8, 2014)

Just heard this on the news... I don't think the Queen gets many assassination plans... so this is big...


----------



## Twixie (Nov 8, 2014)

They try to abuse our war heroes every year..by urinating against the war memorials...defacing them with spray paint..

The idea that they would assassinate the Queen..with the security that surrounds her..is infantile...


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2014)

It's hard to shock me any more, but this one surprised me.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 8, 2014)

They are not too clever...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 8, 2014)

Killing her sure would have been a trophy in the eyes of the terrorists.. What better way to make a point.. she is a symbol of the West.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Killing her sure would have been a trophy in the eyes of the terrorists.. What better way to make a point.. she is a symbol of the West.



Imagine the outrage!!  I can't even imagine the intensity of the reactions.


----------



## Justme (Nov 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> They planned to do it with knives, maybe with a beheading in mind? http://www.buzzfeed.com/davidmack/british-police-arrest-men-over-reported-plot-to-kill-queen



Well if that nasty tabloid reported it, it must be true!


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 8, 2014)

Debby said:


> The world is going to hell in a hand basket! It breaks my heart that our grandchildren are growing up in this world. What will it be like when they are our age?



I believe they said the same things back in the 50's  60's  70's.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 8, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> Imagine the outrage!!  I can't even imagine the intensity of the reactions.



Yes... that's what I meant... what better way for them to make a point and get everyones attention.  The outrage would have been indescribable


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 8, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> It's hard to shock me any more, but this one surprised me.




IF its all true,usually after a few weeks the stories always change.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2014)

Justme said:


> Well if that nasty tabloid reported it, it must be true!



My first thought but everyone else including the BBC is reporting it, so I believe it now.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 8, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> My first thought but everyone else including the BBC is reporting it, so I believe it now.



Since when does everyone believe what any news outfits say?
Usually after a week or so the whole story changes 3-4 times before they get it right.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Since when does everyone believe what any news outfits say?
> Usually after a week or so the whole story changes 3-4 times before they get it right.



Yes, the details might well change.  However, the point was that the first post was a report from a rag called the Sun which is know for inventing stories.  I'll believe BBC over the Sun any day.


----------



## Bee (Nov 8, 2014)

But according to the BBC report I have read..............Scotland Yard has refused to comment on suggestions that the commemorations were the target of any plot.

The BBC did not say the Queen was the target and so far Scotland Yard has given nothing away.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2014)

I didn't think it was false, and not familiar with the Sun...but I have no doubt it's true, and am not surprised.  Not shocked either, we've seen things like this in the past, and the future will likely get much worse.  In times like these, I'm glad I don't have any children or grandchildren to worry about.


----------



## Bee (Nov 8, 2014)

Report from todays Guardian, no mention of the Queen.

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...amist-terror-plot-arrests-london-high-wycombe


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2014)

Bee said:


> But according to the BBC report I have read..............Scotland Yard has refused to comment on suggestions that the commemorations were the target of any plot.
> 
> The BBC did not say the Queen was the target and so far Scotland Yard has given nothing away.



Guess it was elsewhere as I looked at several sites to confirm what the Sun claimed.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I didn't think it was false, and not familiar with the Sun...but I have no doubt it's true, and am not surprised.  Not shocked either, we've seen things like this in the past, and the future will likely get much worse.  In times like these, I'm glad I don't have any children or grandchildren to worry about.



The Sun is similar to the National Enquirer.


----------



## Ellie (Nov 8, 2014)

That's kind of pathetic in my opinion.  Queen Elizabeth is a symbol of the UK, NOT the West!  Guess the USA (THE TRUE WEST) unfortunately, has a symbol of the EAST as a figurehead.  The royals have a long history of being assassination targets, I am sure she is nonplussed and sipping her tea.  She has the world's tightest security around her.  I am sure she is not surprised in the least.  ISIS is a big playground bully and will implode and self-destruct shortly.  Notice how Obama is never targeted?  HE is the one who needs to be removed, and FAST.  I'm a pacifist, to be sure.  But the current administration is just sitting around smoking hookah and enjoying their address.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 8, 2014)

Ellie said:


> That's kind of pathetic in my opinion.  Queen Elizabeth is a symbol of the EU, NOT the West!  Guess the USA (THE TRUE WEST) a symbol of the EAST as a figurehead.



No..Queen Elizabeth has nothing to do with the EU..She is the Queen of England!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2014)

Twixie said:


> No..Queen Elizabeth has nothing to do with the EU..She is the Queen of England!!



She's the Queen of the UK and head of the commonwealth.


----------



## Ellie (Nov 8, 2014)

huh?  Guys, go read this     http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Member_state_of_the_European_Union       England is a member state of the EU.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> The Sun is similar to the National Enquirer.



Oh, a rag then.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2014)

Ellie said:


> huh?  Guys, go read this     http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Member_state_of_the_European_Union       England is a member state of the EU.....



Yes, the UK is a member of the EU.  But the Queen has little power in the UK, and no power in the EU.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 8, 2014)

_



			Guess the USA (THE TRUE WEST) a symbol of the EAST as a figurehead.
		
Click to expand...


Who would that be?   _


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 8, 2014)

I've been a bit busy for the last 24 hours and I hadn't caught up with this thread. I've heard nothing on the radio or TV about any assassination plans for Her Madge* and I've searched Auntie** for any reference. Nary a word. I'm calling BS.

* An affectionate reference to Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth (of Australia) 
** The Australian Broadcasting Commission, our most reliable source of news.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I've been a bit busy for the last 24 hours and I hadn't caught up with this thread. I've heard nothing on the radio or TV about any assassination plans for Her Madge* and I've searched Auntie** for any reference. Nary a word. I'm calling BS.
> 
> * An affectionate reference to Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth (of Australia)
> ** The Australian Broadcasting Commission, our most reliable source of news.



I've found several sources, not all are reliable.  This is one of yours:  http://www.news.com.au/world/four-m...-queen-elizabeth/story-fndir2ev-1227116658248


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 8, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> I've found several sources, not all are reliable.  This is one of yours:  http://www.news.com.au/world/four-m...-queen-elizabeth/story-fndir2ev-1227116658248



Yes, it has surfaced on a couple of media outlets. News.com.au is a Murdoch publication and I don't usually give it much credence but it has also turned up on the Fairfax press, but very short on detail.

http://www.smh.com.au/world/queen-e...-a-terrorist-plot-report-20141108-11j7z3.html

 Nothing so far on the ABC at this stage.

We have a program on TV every Monday night called Media Watch. I'll be watching with interest tomorrow to see whether the media has been reporting news or rumour. All to often they rush into print, using overseas sources, without bothering to verify a story.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2014)

Hopefully it's just a rumor.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 8, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if some would-be martyrs have been talking about assassinating Queen Elizabeth, Barack Obama, Pope Francis and Benjamin Netanyahu all at once. With the centenary celebration of WW I already happening there are many targets to choose from, not all of them eminent people. 

 On the other hand, the media loves a scare story and they tend to exaggerate. 

 We must just trust the men and women whose job it is to protect people from these threats. Sadly, someone may eventually penetrate the defensive shield around these targets but should anyone succeed in harming any of the people I have mentioned they will sow the wind but reap the whirlwind. Retribution would be swift and deadly to the organisations that promote such acts. Mercy would take a back seat and we would once again see total war break out.


----------



## Bee (Nov 8, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-29975107


Still no mention of the Queen.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 9, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Yes, it has surfaced on a couple of media outlets. News.com.au is a Murdoch publication and I don't usually give it much credence but it has also turned up on the Fairfax press, but very short on detail.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/world/queen-e...-a-terrorist-plot-report-20141108-11j7z3.html
> 
> ...



Yes, Murdoch! We no longer subscribe to Sky TV because he profits from it.

It looks like this was picked up by lesser news from the original sensationalist source. Also Murdoch's.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 9, 2014)

Twixie said:


> They try to abuse our war heroes every year..by urinating against the war memorials...defacing them with spray paint..
> 
> The idea that they would assassinate the Queen..with the security that surrounds her..is infantile...



No doubt they said the same about the US President, and the Pope, and Montbatten, and Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 9, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, the UK is a member of the EU. But the Queen has little power in the UK, and no power in the EU.




She has no powers...PERIOD,you cannot compare her to the President of the United States.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 9, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> She has no powers...PERIOD,you cannot compare her to the President of the United States.



I never compared her to the president!  She doesn't have zero power, but just about. She can break a tie.


----------

